# No mention about Eurovision???



## Liamos (13 May 2011)

Where are all the Jedward lovers? And don't pretend you weren't watching!


----------



## Sunny (13 May 2011)

Liamos said:


> Where are all the Jedward lovers?


 
You probably need to be on Bebo rather than AAM!


----------



## TarfHead (13 May 2011)

I assume '#OMG' is trending on Twitter ?


----------



## JP1234 (13 May 2011)

Ah Come On.

I admit it. I watched. Not particularly for Jedward but just to see how strange some of the entries were. The Coneheads ( no idea what country they were representing) and the Moldovian was just...odd still can't work out why that woman was on a separate stage, singing a different song while swinging a large ball around

I have to say I was a bit pleased Jedward went through. I know they are rubbish and the song is awful but they work their socks off and seem like nice lads who are enjoying their 15 minutes while they can.


----------



## jhegarty (13 May 2011)

Liamos said:


> Where are all the Jedward lovers?



In school I hope.


----------



## MrMan (13 May 2011)

JP1234 said:


> Ah Come On.
> 
> I admit it. I watched. Not particularly for Jedward but just to see how strange some of the entries were. The Coneheads ( no idea what country they were representing) and the Moldovian was just...odd still can't work out why that woman was on a separate stage, singing a different song while swinging a large ball around
> 
> I have to say I was a bit pleased Jedward went through. I know they are rubbish and the song is awful but they work their socks off and seem like nice lads who are enjoying their 15 minutes while they can.



Coneheads were from Moldova and the ball swinger was Cyprus...yes I watched it and I watched the half hour show before it and have to admit that i'm starting to like them.


----------



## Lauren (13 May 2011)

C'mon Jedward!!!!


----------



## TarfHead (13 May 2011)

New Years Eve 2010 and I'm in a foul mood cos I'm obliged to join my wife and children in going the Olympia pantomine for 2 hours of Linda Martin and Jedward.

And, despite myself, they won me over. No-one believes that they have any talent, but they bring boundless enthusiasm and fun to what they do. They are living their dream and I, for one, wish them well. The sight and sound of them makes me smile.

While they have their 15 McLuhan minutes , let them enjoy it.


----------



## Sunny (13 May 2011)

TarfHead said:


> New Years Eve 2010 and I'm in a foul mood cos I'm obliged to join my wife and children in going the Olympia pantomine for 2 hours of Linda Martin and Jedward.
> 
> And, despite myself, they won me over. No-one believes that they have any talent, but they bring boundless enthusiasm and fun to what they do. They are living their dream and I, for one, wish them well. The sight and sound of them makes me smile.
> 
> While they have their 15 McLuhan minutes , let them enjoy it.



I could live with jedward but Linda Martin would put me over the edge.


----------



## Staples (13 May 2011)

Still reckon the wrong twins got through....

[broken link removed]


----------



## JP1234 (13 May 2011)

MrMan said:


> Coneheads were from Moldova and the ball swinger was Cyprus...yes I watched it and I watched the half hour show before it and have to admit that i'm starting to like them.



I see. You were obviously paying far more attention than me



			
				TarfHead said:
			
		

> The sight and sound of them makes me smile.



I have to agree. I thought the comment one of them made about their hair being a tourist attraction was very amusing.


----------



## truthseeker (13 May 2011)

I wasnt even aware the Eurovision was on (forgive me, I was doing exams this week and wrapped in a study bubble)!

Anyway, what do I think of Jedward? I think Fair Play to them. Ive kinda got the same feelings as I have towards Crystal Swing, everyone laughs at them, begrudges them, slags them etc...

I say well done (to both Jedward and Crystal Swing), the whole country is moaning, massive unemployment, massive personal debt, massive financial struggles, massive doom and gloom about 'The Recession' - and here you have young people (and the Mammy in Crystal Swing!), who are willing to get up off their backsides and make something good happen for themselves.

People may be laughing at them but I sincerely hope that Jedward are laughing louder when they get their bank statements every month.


----------



## Teatime (13 May 2011)

Liamos said:


> Where are all the Jedward lovers? And don't pretend you weren't watching!



I have become a big fan. Brave young men, fair play to them!


----------



## Sunny (13 May 2011)

I don't think anyone begrudges these people success but is anyone here going to admit that they would spend money to go to a jedward or crystal swing concert or buy their album? Plenty of people will but I would love to meet the grown up person who actually thinks they are talented!


----------



## horusd (13 May 2011)

Teatime said:


> I have become a big fan. Brave young men, fair play to them!



They make my hair stand on end. but I hope they win. Saavy lads BTW, lots of cash in the bank, early to bed and no drinkin, druggin or aught else AFAIK.


----------



## Teatime (13 May 2011)

horusd said:


> They make my hair stand on end. but I hope they win. Saavy lads BTW, lots of cash in the bank, early to bed and no drinkin, druggin or aught else AFAIK.



Yeah and not tempted by any wimmin yet either. Professionals!


----------



## RMCF (13 May 2011)

I watched only Jedwards performance, mainly to get a look at the backing singers.


----------



## becky (13 May 2011)

I didn't follow x factor but remember the hype at the time.  When I saw them first I was "God help us, they're not right in the head and must have been dropped as children".

Now I think Louie is smarter then I thought and these two are in fact talented entertainers.  

They can't sing or dance and yet they never fail to entertain.  They always make me smile and their energy and enthusiasm is to be admired.

I think they have another 5 years which is a good bit more than 15 minutes.  I wouldn't be surprised if they are around in 10 years as no one thought they would have lasted this long.


----------



## Leper (13 May 2011)

Yeah, I'm with Jedward.  There is a feel-good aura about them.  They've given the country a lift, so let's support them.


----------



## JP1234 (15 May 2011)

Well that was a bit disappointing.  I didn't think they would win but thought they might score higher

Loved Marty Whelan's sarcastic commentary over the voting and we had a fun game of guess who will vote for who. My husband and son took the whole political voting a bit too seriously mind you


----------



## Teatime (15 May 2011)

JP1234 said:


> Well that was a bit disappointing. I didn't think they would win but thought they might score higher


 
Au contraire, I thought they did very well. They did much better that many recent Irish entrants, it was nice to be in contention for once. Great craic in the pub when they shot up to 3rd.


----------



## micmclo (15 May 2011)

What I learned from the whole thing was the French song was in Corsican

I'd never heard of this language/dialect before 

Well done to the winners but 2010 was far better and superior songs in my opinion. I bought the album, cracking toones!


----------



## june (15 May 2011)

we were robbed, Jedward were brilliant. The usual geo political voting took over.
I took my kids to their concert and they were super. Such energy!


----------



## Deiseblue (15 May 2011)

Gormless , totally without talent & hugely annoying but I wouldn't begrudge them the few bob as kids seem to enjoy them & they have the requisite brass necks - everyone to their own .

Bring back Dustin !


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 May 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> Gormless , totally without talent & hugely annoying but I wouldn't begrudge them the few bob as kids seem to enjoy them & they have the requisite brass necks - everyone to their own .
> 
> *Bring back Dustin* !


 
Sorry Deise, but you're way off the mark there. The Real Taoiseach's nephew, was the man!!! And this video for his Eurovision entry was shot in Town, as well! 

Happy days for the Happy Man! 


The Real Taoiseach


----------



## Niall M (16 May 2011)

Two comments after the eurovision 

1. we should so not repay the bailout money after the voting that went on.
2. Poland only gave us 1 point, we surely should have gotten 12 off them.


----------



## Shawady (16 May 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> Gormless , totally without talent & hugely annoying


 
Which you can get away with when you're kids. What are they going to be like when they're 30?


----------



## Firefly (16 May 2011)

Sad to admit but myself and Mrs F were glued to the Eurovision on Sat night. I was at the edge of my seat when we got our first 12 points. Statistically we can't win this event with the way countries vote for their neighbours. Lena from Germany stole the show for me though


----------



## MrMan (16 May 2011)

Shawady said:


> Which you can get away with when you're kids. What are they going to be like when they're 30?



Very Wealthy.


----------



## DB74 (16 May 2011)

I think there's a bit too much made of the political voting issue although I will readily admit that some of the point-awarding is as predictable as death & taxes and a half-decent song from the former Soviet bloc is always going to be there or thereabouts at the end.

Some of it has to be put down to common musical likes as well though. Neither Ireland nor UK gave Azerbaijan any points at all on Saturday but the UK gave us 12 points.

However, the previous 2 winners were Germany & Norway, neither of whom could be regarded as the most popular countries on the continent, yet their songs were still good enough to win.


----------



## Betsy Og (16 May 2011)

I thought their performances were very good. The song is so bad its ok - perfect for Eurovision.

Best of luck to them - dont think I could be in the same room as them though, they'd drive me spare.


----------

